# May Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED.



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Date photo taken: 030510
Location of photo: Sydney, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

What are these fish ?


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey,

I was just wondering how many posts you have to have to enter the competition.

Cheers Banky


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

read the rules 50 posts, little phil hahahaha


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Date photo taken: 15-5-2010
Location of photo: Five Rocks, Byfield National Park QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









A photo of Five Rocks snapped from high up on the rocks. It appears to be missing one thing though...me in the kayak!


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Taken - April 2010
Solitary Islands- Coffs Harbour
Agree to have picture published


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Date photo taken: 14-5-2010
Location of photo: Cabbage tree creek
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

Date photo taken: 15-5-2010
Location of photo: Ricketts Point
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Date photo taken: 22-May-2010
Location of photo: Jindabyne, brook trout
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Date photo taken: 22-May-2010
Location of photo: LHI
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: No


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

come on someone just one vote!


----------

